# Can I claim a new fireplace on my home insurance



## keith78 (11 Apr 2009)

A large crack has appeared down the middle of my fire at the back and out on to the marble step. I'm sure its from the heat of the fire. would this be an eligible claim.


----------



## Willowchase (11 Apr 2009)

'fraid not.


----------



## Complainer (12 Apr 2009)

How old is the house? Did you buy it from new?


----------



## Ed054 (12 Apr 2009)

You will need to asertain the exact cause have you spoken to the shop where you bought the fireplace from?


----------



## peteb (25 Apr 2009)

A fire place that can't handle the heat of a fire???


----------



## in_bad_debt (25 Apr 2009)

Hi there, yes you can try to claim it, fire and explosion damage should be covered, the only BUT is ...you need to be very carefull with the way you report it, if it is reported as wear and tear it is not covered at all, if the fire was on and there was a fire explosion that caused the crack ...then it is covered.


----------



## Willowchase (25 Apr 2009)

in_bad_debt said:


> Hi there, yes you can try to claim it, fire and explosion damage should be covered, the only BUT is ...you need to be very carefull with the way you report it, if it is reported as wear and tear it is not covered at all, if the fire was on and there was a fire explosion that caused the crack ...then it is covered.



You can certainly try but, in truth, I don't fancy your chances. Unless the fire escaped beyond its normal confines damage caused by the heat of the fire will not be covered which, I understand, you believe was the cause. If an explosion had occurred there would be evidence.

Could take some creative writing.


----------



## Mynydd (25 Apr 2009)

Just try. We had our bath replaced due to a crack appearing. It was wear and tear. We reported it even as wear and tear and we got the bath,tiles and fitting amounting to 900 euro with no questions asked. According to our broker, insurers don't really investigate relatively small claims


----------



## in_bad_debt (26 Apr 2009)

also do your own home work, check the excess on the ply and take in consideration that you will lose ncb and a lot of the companies wouldn't take you after a claim.it mightnt be worth it.


----------



## Ed054 (26 Apr 2009)

Not all household policies have a no claims bonus and depending on the size of the claim it may not affect any future move to another insurer.

Until you actually asertain what caused the damage this is all conjecture anyway.


----------



## harvey (26 Apr 2009)

Generally not as stated but if the fireplace was new, it would hardly be considered as wear and tear ?


----------

